
Gitkraken free no longer works for private/self hosted repositories - fbn79
https://www.gitkraken.com/pricing#plan-comparison
======
savagelechat
This happened to us this morning too. Suddenly we can't use the free version
to work on our repos.

Activating the 7-day trial Pro trial works, but it's just dumping the problem
forward a week. We'll have to question ourselves to know if we keep using
GitKraken or move on to another GUI.

I checked the wayback machine, and the change seems to have happened between
June and September of last year,it only seems to have been enforced this
morning.

